
Daily Stormer has officially retreated to the dark web - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/24/daily-stormer-has-officially-retreated-to-the-dark-web/
======
bradleyjg
I don't understand why they are choosing to host on tor instead of choosing to
use a bare IP address if they can't get domain registrar to issue them a
domain name. Surely it is easier for their readers to type a dotted quad
address in a standard web browser than to install tor and type in a 32
character base32 address.

~~~
ve55
Their IP address could still be revoked by a hosting/server provider for
violation of ToS (or any other reason). In addition to that, there's a lot of
security and usability problems, like using TLS without a valid domain name,
having the IP change over time, having websites impersonate them, etc.
Instead, if they use a tor hidden service, it's must more difficult for a
single entity to take them down.

------
Overtonwindow
And by doing so, it will now become essential for them to widely disseminate
the steps needed to get on the dark web, thereby enabling a lot of people to
go underground, where it will be harder to monitor and report on their
activities.

~~~
krapp
It's not as if law enforcement doesn't know about the dark web, doesn't
already monitor it and hasn't successfully raided it before. Anywhere Nazis
can go, Feds and activists can go to.

~~~
Overtonwindow
That's not the point, it's that it now becomes imperative for them to teach
others how to access the dark web. Eventually, if you push enough groups to
the dark web, the government will feel pressured to regulate the dark web. No,
I don't know, but they will certainly try

~~~
krapp
There are already plenty of extremists on the dark web... Daily Stormer and
their readers are more a drop in the bucket than a watershed, and they're not
even breaking any laws.

------
james_pm
Not true. They are back on the "open" web under a new domain.

~~~
rhlkmth
Am sure, even that will be banned in no time. And if they go to dark web there
won't be any traffic. Most of their audience isn't familiar with dark web.
Guess it's the end for them.

~~~
stcredzero
_Most of their audience isn 't familiar with dark web._

How do you know this?

Having them in the public eye would be better for society.

~~~
benjohnson
Agreed. In my opinion - When peeople are pushed into dark holes, they start
thinking dark thoughts. They think they're being persecuted and they will lash
out even more.

I say this as someone who began to appreciate other cultures because I was
exposed to them - I have no idea how I would have turned out if I was more
isoloated. It might not have been good.

~~~
mercer
> I say this as someone who began to appreciate other cultures because I was
> exposed to them - I have no idea how I would have turned out if I was more
> isolated. It might not have been good.

While I'm still on the fence concerning the 'keep them in the open' theory
when applied to societies, I think you make an excellent point here when it
comes to exploring possible solutions to the problem.

I've had both the fortune and misfortune to spend much of my life in very
different kinds of cultures (traditional & muslim, very liberal & mostly
atheist, etc.) and to spend at least the first 25 in a very insular
Evangelical environment (with full conviction, I might add!). I've 'hung out'
with the richer parts of society (not much though) and been part of the 'poor'
(within a rich society though), and explored many fringe communities.

Of course through all that I've had my privileges and I'm sure I still have
many blindspots. I don't have the illusion that I've become 'world-wise'!

But what I _can_ confidently say is that with every new culture, subculture,
class, and religion, my thoughts and judgments became milder and more
understanding, even though my beliefs have remained relatively 'rigid'.

For example, I would've easily vilified white supremacists if not for the fact
that the two white supremacists I've had as friends were wonderful,
knowledgeable people who somehow, at least from my perspective, fell in with
the wrong ideas and crowd for entirely understandable reasons. I truly could
not hate them despite their hateful ideas. One of them, pretty much by
accident, ended up becoming friends with a 'non-white' and is now no longer a
skinhead.

The reason why I'm on the fence about the 'keep them in the open' approach is
that I'm not sure that the old rules and mechanisms of shame actually work in
this internetted society.

But as far as solutions I at least strongly believe that broad experiences and
_significant_ human connection are much more effective than shame. And
regardless of what we might think of shame as a useful way to 'shun' bad
ideas, we can work on ways to increase the human connection.

Storytelling nights are one avenue. Entertainment that humanizes the other can
be another (Black CJ from San Andreas comes to mind - I am convinced a huge
portion of racists bought and enjoyed that game anyways in part because the
racism is 'just' facade for them. A way to identify with something, but not
necessarily part of their identity).

Anyways, your statement got me riled up and then this happened...

(PS: CJ in GTA: San Andreas struck me as a good example not because CJ is the
best kind of black protagonist - there are plenty of iffy issues surrounding
GTA - but rather that GTA is one of the few games that _everyone_ has.
Identifying with CJ is better than nothing perhaps.)

------
retube
How come it's so difficult for daily stormer to find a hoster but al quada,
isis et al have no problem?

~~~
Overtonwindow
Well, politics for one.

------
0x4f3759df
Why don't they use NameCoin or Ethereum DNS?

------
randylahey
They've made a powerful enemy of the Internet.

